# Good Supplements, bulking up.



## Aleem (Jul 28, 2008)

how you all doing, im 17 years old what supplements would you recommend me to have to put on weight, im 5ft 11 and 10.6 stones (148.4 pounds). i wouldn't mind a eating routine either, i do not really have an eating routine i just eat as much as i can.


----------



## Jake H (Oct 31, 2008)

a simple way to gain weight is to add 2 table spoons of peanut butter to every meal you have


----------



## Gaz_1989 (Apr 30, 2009)

What's your current diet like?

What does a 'typical' day consist of?

I wouldnt bother with the 'weight gain' stuff myself. If you get your diet right, you wont need to.

Im currently bulking and eating about 4000 Kcals a day, all of that except 300 is coming from food and milk (about 10 pints a day).

I have 2 scoops of CNP Pro-Recovery Post Workout, but thats all.

Good luck

Gaz


----------



## blackbeard (May 3, 2009)

if you're a natural ectomorph eat 6-8 times a day,every 2.5 -3 hrs,build up to 4000+ calories,healthy fats will help you achieve this,flax powder from myprotein,peanut butter etc as well as lots of protein and carb sources,prepare food you like and can eat on the move the night b4 so you don't miss meals in the day,keep adding calories until you're gaining 2-3 lbs a month,if you do start getting fatter cut back slightly,CONSISTANCY IS THE KEY


----------



## Jungle (Mar 9, 2009)

I have 75g of oats + 30g whey + 200mls of water. I have this 3 times a day on top of 4 meals and i'm putting on weight nicely.

I got the whey from myprotein.co.uk, £39 for 5kg and i get the oats from tesco 58p per kg.

I've been putting 1-1.5lbs on every 2 weeks since march doing this.


----------



## Aleem (Jul 28, 2008)

thanks for your help guys, i think ill try what your doing jungle and also ill try what you said jake h also. thanks


----------



## rasal (Apr 14, 2009)

sorry to hijack your hread lol

But this question is aimed at Jungle.

Ive seen the bags of oats you mention from tescos, i was wondering how you go about preparing them?


----------

